# Colson Imperial Grill Tank Grills NEEDED



## hcdsign (Feb 11, 2018)

I was extremely lucky to find a grill tank for my Colson Imperial.  Unfortunately it did not include the cast grills.  If anyone has a set of mens cast grills, any condition, I'd be interested.

I'd also be interested in the smooth rack for the same bike if available.  (entire bike needs to be gone thru)

Thank you, Howie.


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 11, 2018)

JB Weld Chrome Finish!

Wicked awesome score!

PS "thread tools" dropdown box "FOUND"!


----------



## JOEL (Feb 12, 2018)

I have a complete ladys Imperial Grill Tank bike for sale.


----------



## hcdsign (Feb 18, 2018)

BUMP!  Still looking for the cast grills...  Any help would be appreciated!
Thank you, Howie.


----------



## hcdsign (Mar 11, 2018)

Bump it again.  Still looking for the Imperial cast grills in any condition...


----------



## hcdsign (Mar 30, 2018)

Bumpers!


----------



## hcdsign (Apr 20, 2018)

Bump it again!


----------



## hcdsign (Jun 6, 2018)

Still looking for the postwar style cast grills for my 1941 Colson Imperial... 
Any help would be appreciated!!

Thank you, Howie.


----------



## hcdsign (May 25, 2019)

Well, I found an entire grill tank bike.  However, Im still in search of a loose cast grill (& tank if sold that way) and a smooth rack..


----------



## hcdsign (May 28, 2020)

Good morning all,  I am still in search of a cast grill for my 1941 Colson Imperial Grill Tank CAST GRILL.  I would buy a the grill, a grill & and tank, or possibly an entire Imperial carcass, to get the tank, grill & other odds & ends I need to finish my bike.  Any help or leads would  be appreciated!!

The mens prewar & postwar grill & tank are basically identical other than how the horn mounts...  at this point that really doesn't matter to me...

Other than the fork getting repaired, this project has been sitting in mothballs waiting for a grill.  Please help me!!  

Thank you.
Howie Drews


----------



## fatbike (May 28, 2020)

There're three type grills that were produced; 39-40 and  41-53 loop frame style, this era are all the same which you need to look for. Keep in mind that the girls version will not work, it rest differently than the boys. First generation also sits different and is the largest of the three type grills. I had all three in my hands including the casted bronze version that you sometimes see floating around the hobby. The grills are severely sensitive to damage and almost impossible to repair, any heat will dissolve one in seconds flat into non-existence, so if locate one make sure who ever sends it packs with extreme care. Good luck with your find!



hcdsign said:


> Good morning all,  I am still in search of a cast grill for my 1941 Colson Imperial Grill Tank CAST GRILL.  I would buy a the grill, a grill & and tank, or possibly an entire Imperial carcass, to get the tank, grill & other odds & ends I need to finish my bike.  Any help or leads would  be appreciated!!
> 
> The mens prewar & postwar grill & tank are basically identical other than how the horn mounts...  at this point that really doesn't matter to me...
> 
> ...


----------



## hcdsign (May 28, 2020)

fatbike said:


> There're three type grills that were produced; 39-40 and  41-53 loop frame style, this era are all the same which you need to look for. Keep in mind that the girls version will not work, it rest differently than the boys. First generation also sits different and is the largest of the three type grills. I had all three in my hands including the casted bronze version that you sometimes see floating around the hobby. The grills are severely sensitive to damage and almost impossible to repair, any heat will dissolve one in seconds flat into non-existence, so if locate one make sure who ever sends it packs with extreme care. Good luck with your find!




Fatbike, thank you for the input!  Ive never seen the bronze version. Do you have any pics??  Also yes I have to agree these are very brittle/fragile.  

In a different post of mine JOHN A. posted that all of the boys grills are the same...IDK. 

Id take any grill I could find!  If it doesnt fit, it will be a key part to my next build.


----------



## fatbike (May 28, 2020)

hcdsign said:


> Fatbike, thank you for the input!  Ive never seen the bronze version. Do you have any pics??  Also yes I have to agree these are very brittle/fragile.
> 
> In a different post of mine JOHN A. posted that all of the boys grills are the same...IDK.
> 
> i.d. take any grill I could find!  If it doesnt fit, it will be a key part to my next build.



39 grill is different then loop frame grills, the angle is off and it is the widest of them all in width, I know, I had them all in my hand and experimented.


----------



## fatbike (May 28, 2020)

hcdsign said:


> Fatbike, thank you for the input!  Ive never seen the bronze version. Do you have any pics??  Also yes I have to agree these are very brittle/fragile.
> 
> In a different post of mine JOHN A. posted that all of the boys grills are the same...IDK.
> 
> i.d. take any grill I could find!  If it doesnt fit, it will be a key part to my next build.



All the boys grills are the same from 41-53 on loop frames only. 39-40 snap tank frame is it's own.


----------



## fatbike (May 29, 2020)

Now if you look at the 39 and 41 side by side you will notice that the earlier ones tank, the cream painted part resembles the newer tank design and shape of the new loop frame shape and geometry, It's pretty cool! 39 is that neat and rare in between 38 frame into sort of 41 frame style but 38 double curve still in straight down tube geometry. Colson was fascinating to me and was and still is my favorite manufacture. Every year the new fleet model had a change and a one year only mostly design with parts. From 36-41 is my favorite. From 37-39 had gothic peak guards but every upcoming year the guards were just a little more narrower the the previous year. 36 and 37 even though 36 one was deep Wald round type and  37 was gothic they were the deepest and widest of all for Colson on all Fleet models. Gothic style became more petite as time went by. I think 41 and later were the McCulley type and not as deep as 36 Wald and the those fender tips were not as square, more pointed. My babble.


----------



## oldwhizzer (Jun 19, 2020)

I have a extra grille has crack on each side but in good shape if interested.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 29, 2020)

Prewar Colson Mens Grille | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

FS Mens Grille for Colson Grille Tank cracked on bottom on both sides good for Original bike check out pictures. $250.00 obo plus ship      Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




					thecabe.com


----------

